# Mercedes Elddis Advice Wanted.



## sochus (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, i,m looking at a 1989 Mercedes 280 d. built by
Elddis, 45,000 genuine miles, 2 owners from new,
never used in the winter, and it shows, she really
is in fantastic condition, with all the mod cons, ie;
full oven, fridge freezer, u shape lounge, tv, Thetford
toilet, shower, sink, i have driven her, and she went aok,
but, some people say, they are notorously slow, although
the engine would take you to the moon and back, the camper
in question is on e bay at the moment, if anybody wishes
i will provide the listing number, it was just to have one or two
different opinions of the van, for your information, we are both
retired, and this will be our first camper, and we will be touring
in the uk only, thanks guys and galls, and i look forward to your
replies, cheers.


----------



## sochus (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, if anyones interested the e bay item number for the
Mercedes Elddis above is 160473811588


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
It looks a good buy if the price stays low and due to it's location it may not get many bidders.
It certainly does look like it has been very well looked after.
It will be a bit of a plodder but will do a million miles.
James


----------



## sochus (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, i,m only 4 miles from my intended purchase.
the seller has agreed a price with me in principal,
£8,750 ?? rather pricey???


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If it's as good as it looks in the pictures and there is no damp I would snap his hand off before he gets a better offer. 
You will struggle to find anything at that price and most will be well worn. 
If I were you I would be on the phone first thing this morning, at the bank when it opens and by tomorrow you could be on the road and why stop at the UK? 
If you decide to sell in the future you will get most of your money back. 
I have noticed at the cheaper end of the market prices are going up, camping and motor homes are becoming trendy and everyone wants to get into the game but most people don't have the £'s. 
In europe you will see far more older vans on the road than you do in the UK, this van seems to have most of the luxury of a newer models with the reliability of a well proven base vehicle that should go on for decades. 
All it seems to be missing is the modern Ikea looks in the interior. 
GO FOR IT.  
Happy travelling. 
James


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

That looks like a pretty good buy. We bought a 1987 Elddis not on a Mercedes chasis in November and it was £5500 so we bought it out of season and felt we got a very good deal. (we've upgraded since then)

Just make sure that everything works, test the hot water, the heater etc...check absolutely everything before you part with your money and make sure there aren't any musty smells etc. 

Good luck!


----------

